# need help on a 75g saltwater tank and how to set it up



## darren818 (Oct 17, 2007)

im new at this i just need to know how to get started like wat kind of fiter and band is good for it i was thinking of doing a sump fiteration style or a bio?


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What are u planning to keep? Fish only or a reef tank(corals,inverts,fish)?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What size and shape are the tank? There are some filtration units that work better for some tanks based on shape and space for filtration. The size of the tank is also important to know, and what fish you are planning to keep is estremely important. Filtration should be calculated to handle waste levels, so knowing what animals are intended to go into the tank and how big they get, how messy they are, etc will help a lot to determine your filtration needs.

If you let us know what you're intending to set up, we can help you further.


----------



## darren818 (Oct 17, 2007)

its a 75g L48xw18xh20 im doing a FOWLR for filtration im thinking of a really good protein skimmer. 
this wat im thinking of doing to get started

80 lbs. live sand
50 lbs. live rock (for now another 25 lbs. later)
2 power head (but know how much power needed)
1 protein smkimmer (wat a good brand)

1 lion fish
1 blue tang
1 dragonette
6 bartletts
3 clown fish (same kind)
2 yellow head


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, if I am understanding correctly, you are terming FOWLR as your filtration, meaning only live rock for filtration? (FOWLR means fish only with live rock)
I would not suggest this, especially with the list of fish you have made here. Live rock is an important part of the filtration process, and it certainly will help a lot in keeping the tank stable, but there should also be either hang on, canister, or sump filtration also. 

Your stocking limits in saltwater are different than in freshwater. The list you made of saltwater fish for your tank will not fit into a 75 gallon tank. 
1 lionfish, this is a fish that can get huge! If you wish to work with a lionfish in a 75 gallon tank you'll want to make sure it's a dwarf species that stays small. Volitans and other full time lions will grow to over a foot long, and some of the "dwarf" species can also get up to a foot long.

1 blue tang, I have to assume you mean hepatis tang (dori fish)? These also get quite large and will require at least 120 gallons by the time they are full grown. Because of their sensitivity to water quality and stress, and peaceful nature, I would not mix a hepatus tang with a lionfish of any species.

1 draggonette, this is not a fish for a beginner or a new tank. Dragonettes are extremely difficult to keep due to feeding issues and sensitivity to water quality and other fish. These fish average 3 - 5 inches full grown and would quickly become food for a lionfish. Dragonettes are difficult to feed, and require a tank that has been healthy and stable, running for a minimum of 2 yrs. Dragonettes tend to eat only live natural food in the tank, and there would not be enough of this to sustain 1 dragonette in a new tank. They also stress very easily.

I am not familiar with the name "bartletts", is there another name for these fish?

3 clown fish, depending on what clowns you choose, some get larger than others and some are much more aggressive than others. Is there a species of clownfish that you like better than others? 3 clownfish could do well in a 75 gallon tank with other fish, so long as the aggression level and size are taken into account when determining what to mix them with. Ocellaris would work well with a hepatus tang in a tank, but maroon or tomato clowns would destroy a hepatus tang. If you post the species you're interested in we could help further with that selection. Ocellaris will grow to about 4 - 5 inches if female and 2 - 3 if male, maroon and tomato clowns can get to be 6+ inches, etc etc.

2 yellow head??? There are a lot of "yellow head" fish in the marine world, can you be more specific please?

Is there 1 fish more than the others that you really like/want to keep? We can help make suggestions once we know what fish appeals to you the most and what you have available to you. Once we know what fish you wish to keep, then we can also help suggest proper filtration for your tank.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW good info!!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I read it to mean, for filtration I plan on using a protein skimmer. FOWLR was to outline the intentions.


----------

